
What the new polymer £5 note means for the future of cash and digital payments - kiriakidis
https://fleximize.com/articles/006855/the-new-5-note-and-the-future-of-cash
======
hjenkinson
I'm pretty sure these have been used widely in other countries across the
world... Australia, Canada etc. Says a lot about the UK that it's taken them
this long to clock on.

------
mrballer567
Surely, by breaking the law and ripping one of these notes on live tv, Piers
Morgan can be arrested and charged. TV evidence... why has he not been?

------
aleo999
Cool article. Thanks for sharing!

